# Golf Buddy Needed



## Ben Mulvaney (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello!! I am 6 months into new life in the sand and want to find golf mates, everybody i work with hates golf and i now am settled and wish to start playing again , 

nothing too serious im a 20 handicapper but love being out in the sun ruining a good walk!!


----------



## Tricktrack (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi, you might want to look at the duplays run golf sessions, my other half did this back in march when he was new and he is doing it again now, they play Sunday evenings 9 holes with different people each week so he has met and plays with lots of people, good way to play if you don't have regular people to play with x


----------



## Ben Mulvaney (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey! Thanks!! will have a look! let me know if he fancies a game!


----------



## leeds92 (Jun 19, 2012)

Ben - hi mate.
I'm in the process of learning golf out here the last few weeks. Similar boat in that mates never up for a round. I'm keen to do a few par 3s until that duplays league starts up again. I'll warn you that I'm pretty rubbish but if you fancy a round sometime let me know mate.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Tricktrack said:


> Hi, you might want to look at the duplays run golf sessions, my other half did this back in march when he was new and he is doing it again now, they play Sunday evenings 9 holes with different people each week so he has met and plays with lots of people, good way to play if you don't have regular people to play with x


I play in this. Probably too late to join this round, but I'm always up for a round of golf sometime, I'm probably a similar level as yourselves.


----------



## Ben Mulvaney (Nov 15, 2012)

leeds92 said:


> Ben - hi mate.
> I'm in the process of learning golf out here the last few weeks. Similar boat in that mates never up for a round. I'm keen to do a few par 3s until that duplays league starts up again. I'll warn you that I'm pretty rubbish but if you fancy a round sometime let me know mate.


hey mate, its cool if u just still learning, im just keen to get back out there, fancy a par 3 at emirates this wknd?? later today or tomorrow??


----------



## Ben Mulvaney (Nov 15, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I play in this. Probably too late to join this round, but I'm always up for a round of golf sometime, I'm probably a similar level as yourselves.


I fancy a round this wknd, i have some time later today, tomorrow late afternoon or sunday evening floodlit?? u have any time??


----------



## leeds92 (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah mate I've got some time this avo if that works and you can put up with a hacker for 9 holes? I can't put my number on this or pm you for some reason. Drop me an email tho and will send my digits,


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I can play tomorrow afternoon. Drop me a PM on here if that's any good. I'm already playing on Sunday night.


----------



## Andy2102 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi guys,


I'm up for a round of golf whenever. 
I'm a newbie to Dubai but have played a few of the courses already. I'm playing off 16 at the moment but it all depends on the day really on how well I play.

If you ever want a game just PM me and we an sort something out. 

Cheers

Andy


----------



## Ben Mulvaney (Nov 15, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> I can play tomorrow afternoon. Drop me a PM on here if that's any good. I'm already playing on Sunday night.


hey mate, i can do tomorrow afternoon at 2pm?? any good to you?? can do 9 holes par 3 or full size your call!


----------



## Ben Mulvaney (Nov 15, 2012)

Andy2102 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> I'm up for a round of golf whenever.
> ...


Hey Mate,

Im up for a game tomorrow afternoon, 2ish?? can do 9 holes at emirates or elsewhere if you free/! email me.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have removed 3 lots of contact details off this thread.. Do not post any more.


----------

